# Tylose substitute for gumpaste recipe



## ryss

Hello All!
I have a recipe for making my own gum paste.
The recipe calls for using Tylose.
Problem is that where I live, there isn't anywhere i can get Tylose ASAP.
Is there a substitute that I can use, like cornstarch, arrowroot, etc. that will give me the same effect as the Tylose.
I will be making sugar flowers with this.
Please help.
Thank you for you time.


----------



## pastrymama

here is a link to a recipe with gelatin instead of tylose. I have not made it so I'm not sure how good it is, but this is about the only substitute besides tragacanth.

How to make sugar gum paste? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## ryss

thank you very much....i'll have to try that and see what happens


----------



## d good finds

hello ryss let me know if the gelatine worked for you...


----------



## how eventfulhof

So how did the replaced with Gelatin recipe work? I bake from home so I don't always have all ingredients in stock sadly and just got a cake order for a birthday next Saturday. Not sure ordering tylose would work if I can't find Gum Tex at the store, and would LOVE to hear from someone who has tried the gelatin before I run with that. Thanks!


----------



## mazapan

hello, in my country many uses gelatine in the mixture and the paste feels like more elastic and take longer to harden. However have to work flowers under light which helps to  keep the area  dry. Once the flowers are made keep them out of humidity and will last long time.


----------



## good chef

Hi,

try using Xantham Gum which you can find in a chain supermarket or health food shop at a reasonable price. give it a go!

happy baking


----------

